# Rotary Mowers



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Looking at updating my rotary mower this winter. Any suggestions? Would like a self propelled but doesn't have to be. Only cutting 4K sqft hybrid Bermuda. Shoot me your favorite rotary mower and what you like about it.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

Lot's of folks would do 4k with just a push rotary mower, unless there are inclines in your yard. JMHO - If I were buying a new gas mower now and wanted self-propelled - I would definitely look at the Honda HRX217 models. If you wanted to go battery - I would look at the EGO Select Cut XP. I personally prefer using gas over battery, but at times I wish I could mow early in the morning with minimal noise in the neighborhood.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

If you want electric, Id take a look at the 80v Atlas that Harbor Freight sells. Its basically got the performance of an Ego at less than 1/2 the price. Really theres nothing that compares to it, other than the Ryobi but the Ryobi is only 40v.
If you want gas, the only thing that I would even consider is a Honda.
Ive got my little corded Ryobi that I really like but if that mower died tomorrow, Id replace it with an Atlas without a 2nd thought.


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

How do the electric mowers do with thick Bermuda turf? I have looked into the Honda's but not sure what the main differences are between them. Would like one that could go down to 3/4" so that can be my scalp level.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

TurfML said:


> I have looked into the Honda's but not sure what the main differences are between them.


I think you should go to an actual Honda dealer and ask about the differences and explain your own property needs. They are definitely more qualified than the big box store. The Honda would zero problems cutting to 3/4", but I can't comment on using battery mower as I don't own one myself.

Here's a page outlining differences among the HRX models:

https://www.centurypwrequipment.com/research-honda-hrx-models

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

TurfML said:


> How do the electric mowers do with thick Bermuda turf? I have looked into the Honda's but not sure what the main differences are between them. Would like one that could go down to 3/4" so that can be my scalp level.


Im sure they do just fine, considering that electric motors operate at a constant state of peak torque. The only real concern would be how much square footage you are mowing and if you can finish it on a battery charge. Thats easily fixable though by just buying a 2nd battery, which can be expensive, depending upon what mower you own.
As for the Hondas, its been a few years since I owned a Honda but the main differences are deck material (plastic or aluminum) and whether or not it has the roto-stop blade brake system. Its kind of a pricey option but once youve had it, youd never be without it. Basically, what it does is allow you top stop the rotation of the blade without stopping the engine.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

https://masport.com/outdoor-garden-products/lawnmowers/800-st-push-3-n1-1


Surprisingly easy to push even without self propelled. Same price point as the Honda's and Toro's, but a superior machine IMO.

Work got one for us to mow with. Enjoy mowing with it.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

When I was shopping a while back, the Honda was the lowest cut walk behind rotary that I could find on the market. Mine has been a good machine so far, other than a valve cover oil leak. Was easy to fix, but annoying that it had the leak in the first place.


----------

